# Anyway to clean this without damaging the paint any further?



## snitz427 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello!  I've been reading and searching the forums here during my mild Flightliner resto.  I'm restoring it for sentimental reasons only.

The bike sat outside in the weeds for many years.  It's very grimey, although the rust is not as bad as I would expect it to be.  I've washed it twice, but it still seems grimey, and I am afraid to scrub or use anything too harsh and ruin the paint - as I do _not_ plan on repainting it.  Is there anything I can use, or any techniques for cleaning the grime and very light surface rust off, without hurting hte paint?  I've heard vinegar, but anymore than 60 seconds can damage the paint... as I said I'm afraid to scrub!  I've heard pinesol, but have also heard that it damages the paint.

Any help is greatly appreciated!!

Can this be saved?
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4101762&l=e5242eb0ff&id=627111331

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=4101765&l=387ed2d308&id=627111331


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Mar 11, 2010)

Polishing compound from Walmart or an auto parts store might help . Use a little bit at a time it has mild abrasives that will polish the oxidized layer of paint off. Be careful around decals and pinstripes.   You can repeat it until it is as shiny as you want it (or that it can be)  

I like to clean a bike off, but you have to decide how much patina to leave.  

Then throw a little bit of wax Turtle Wax or Maguires whatever, and don't take it outside without sunglasses on.  

Chrome polish from the same place that the wax  and polishing compound are will do some amazing things with handlebars etc.,  Good luck, keep us posted.


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 12, 2010)

WD40 and xxxx steel wool does wonders! Then wax it.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 12, 2010)

Flitz metal polish in the little tube works wonders on oxidized paint.


----------



## partsguy (Mar 12, 2010)

NO.7 Rubbing Compound and nothing else! SOS pads are too abrasive for those stripes, although they work wonders on chrome that No.7 can't fix-but still, BE GENTLE!


----------



## snitz427 (Mar 13, 2010)

You guys are the best!  I'm so glad I found this forum 

I'll update witht eh results!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## Herman (Mar 13, 2010)

I have to agree with Bentwoody66,Flitz metal polish is absolutely amazing and very gentle,available at most gun shops


----------



## bentwoody66 (Mar 13, 2010)

Also can be had at your local Ace Hardware store. I had to plug them here beings that I manage one.


----------



## DMNCLNR (Apr 16, 2010)

This thread is about removing old paint, but also has a lot of tricks to restore Original paint.  CLR and a brillo pad works great! 

Check it out..  http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=76072&highlight=paint


----------



## slick (May 6, 2010)

I use double 00 steel wool on all my chrome to remove dirt, grime, overspray, rust, etc.. It usually pulls off all the rust. Just keep scrubbing. Of course some chrome is unsavable but the steel wool will definately help.


----------



## dopehead (May 10, 2010)

wood bleach  no other way beautiful finish  no rust  no elbow grease paint uneffected.


----------



## dopehead (May 11, 2010)

oxilic acid  see my post about rust removal


----------

